# Turkey Meatloaf & Roasted Red Pepper/Tomatoe Sauce



## norgeskog (Jan 9, 2005)

EDIT:  Sorry, I forgot to post the sauce I serve with this.  See below.

Another really good turkey recipe.  

TURKEY MEATLOAF        preheat oven to 400F

1-1/2 cups finely chopped onion
1 Tbs minced garlic
1 tsp EVOO
1 medium carrot finely diced, or shreaded
1/4 lb cremini or favorite mushroom, finely chopped
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp fresh ground pepper (or to taste)
1-1/2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1/3 cup finely chopped fresh parsley
1/4 cup + 1 Tbs ketchup
1 cup fine bread crumbs (usually from 2 slices of firm bread not webbers)
1/3 cup milk of choice (whole, 1%, 2% they all work)
1 whole large egg lightly beaten
1 large egg WHITE ONLY, lightly beaten
1-1/4 lb ground turkey, all white, all dark or mixture

> Cook onion and garlic in oil in a skillet over moderate heat, stirring until softened, about 2 min.  Add shreaded carrot and saute stirring for 3 minutes.  Add mushrooms, 1/12 tsp salt anda half the pepper, and saute stirring occasionally until liquid mushrooms give off is evaporated and they are tender, 10-15 min.  Stir on Worcestershire, parsley, and 3 Tbs ketchup mix well and transfer to a large bowl and cool.
>stir together bread crumbs and milk in a small bowl and let stand 5 minutes.  Stir in beaten egg and beaten egg white adn then add to vegetables.  Add turkey and remaining salt and pepper and mix well.  Form into loaf pan, top with some ketchum and bake 1 hour or until done.

ROASTED RED PEPPER AND TOMATOE SAUCE   preheat oven to 375

1 small head garlic (2 inches in diameter)
1/2 lb plum tomatoes, halved lengthwise
1 large red bell pepper, about 1/2 lb
1 tp evoo
1-1/2 tsp fresh lemon juice
1/2 tsp balsamic vineger (to taste)

Cut off and discard top quarter of garlic head and wrap remainder in foil.  Arrange tomatoes, cut side up, in a foil like baking sheet and sprinkle lightly with sale.  Add whole bell pepper and garlic in foil to pan an droast about 1 hr.  Transfer pepper to a bowl and cover with plastic wrap or put into a brown paper bag and close tightly for about 20 minutes.  When cool enough to handle, peel pepper and discard stem and seeds.  Place pepper, tomatoes, garlic which has been squeezed from the cloves into a food processor or blender, add remaining ingredients and puree until smooth, adjust seasonings to taste.  Serve over meatloaf.   NOTE:  I sometimes add basil or a favorite herb to this when serving.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 10, 2005)

This looks soooo good. You are too good to share all of these great recipes. Thank you.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 10, 2005)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> This looks soooo good. You are too good to share all of these great recipes. Thank you.



I am only too glad to share lyndalou.  I have many more that I do not use anylonger so will share them as well.  Hate to throw something good away that someone else may be able to use.


----------

